

Interview with Seedcamp founder Saul Klein  - drm237
http://www.e-consultancy.com/news-blog/363867/interview-with-seedcamp-founder-saul-klein.html
We recently reported on the launch of Seedcamp, a VC-backed project that will provide a shot in the arm to Europe's technology startups. 
======
DanielH
Quite amusing that the interviewer mentions this article in the interview...

[http://www.e-consultancy.com/news-blog/361373/will-the-
geeks...](http://www.e-consultancy.com/news-blog/361373/will-the-geeks-really-
rule-the-world.html)

